# Rollin on 20s



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

I just noticed the TTS has a 20" option. Anyone running this size wheel? I'm thinking these will get curb check or road rash within the first ten miles of driving. Or is it just an optical illusion that the tires look like rubberbands stretched over the wheels?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

kpiskin said:


> I just noticed the TTS has a 20" option. Anyone running this size wheel? I'm thinking these will get curb check or road rash within the first ten miles of driving. Or is it just an optical illusion that the tires look like rubberbands stretched over the wheels?


I have yet to see a TTS without 20's.. they work for the car but they are 30 profile tires, so little room for error. 

No rash on mine in 2K miles.. I think they are actually lighter than the 19s


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

Anyone else on 20s?


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

I would think you'd actually get a quicker 0-60 with the 19s simply because they are overall shorter than the 20s. Are there any specs for the wheels besides diameter, like width and offset?


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I prefer the look and performance of the 19" myself.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

kpiskin said:


> I would think you'd actually get a quicker 0-60 with the 19s simply because they are overall shorter than the 20s. Are there any specs for the wheels besides diameter, like width and offset?



They are the same diameter.. the difference is made up with the sidewall height of the tire (35 vs 30 profile).

The 19" wheels are 9" wide, as are the 20s. The 20s weigh two pounds less than the 19s because they use forged aluminum, and they are also fitted with a wider tire (255 vs 245), so theoretically they should provide better performance. I believe offset for the 20s is 52mm, not sure about the 19s but probably the same given the same wheel width.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Huey52 said:


> I prefer the look and performance of the 19" myself.


Looks, sure.. Objectively, the specs on the 20s would argue for them providing better performance. Less unsprung weight and a wider contact patch.. of course you probably sacrifice a bit of ride comfort, but I didn't buy this car so I could float down the road.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

19" rims aren't exactly floating.  I meant performance on my potholed roads. Sometimes one must compromise.



caj1 said:


> Looks, sure.. Objectively, the specs on the 20s would argue for them providing better performance. Less unsprung weight and a wider contact patch.. of course you probably sacrifice a bit of ride comfort, but I didn't buy this car so I could float down the road.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

caj1 said:


> Looks, sure.. Objectively, the specs on the 20s would argue for them providing better performance. Less unsprung weight and a wider contact patch.. of course you probably sacrifice a bit of ride comfort, but I didn't buy this car so I could float down the road.


Objectively, I do not think there are different handling or performance specs for the 19s or 20s. I actually like the look/design of the 20s but wish they were 19s lol.

I cannot find any information on how much either wheel weighs. However, I do know a shorter wheel/tire combination provides a shorter gearing effect, thereby allowing it to accelerate faster than the same car with a taller wheel. And the 19s are shorter than the 20s so probably faster off the line. 

And in general terms, the larger the wheel you use, the more your combination weighs unless the smaller wheel was cast and the bigger wheel was forged or used lighter materials such as carbon.

I think I can infer things like bolt pattern and offset since those are fairly consistent within VAG.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

caj1 said:


> Looks, sure.. Objectively, the specs on the 20s would argue for them providing better performance. Less unsprung weight and a wider contact patch.. of course you probably sacrifice a bit of ride comfort, but I didn't buy this car so I could float down the road.


Objectively, I do not think there are different handling or performance specs for the 19s or 20s. I actually like the look/design of the 20s but wish they were 19s lol.

I cannot find any information on how much either wheel weighs. However, I do know a shorter wheel/tire combination provides a shorter gearing effect, thereby allowing it to accelerate faster than the same car with a taller wheel. And the 19s are shorter than the 20s so probably faster off the line. 

And in general terms, the larger the wheel you use, the more your combination weighs unless the smaller wheel was cast and the bigger wheel was forged or used lighter materials such as carbon.

I think I can infer things like bolt pattern and offset since those are fairly consistent within VAG.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Huey52 said:


> 19" rims aren't exactly floating.  I meant performance on my potholed roads. Sometimes one must compromise.


Got it :thumbup:


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

kpiskin said:


> Objectively, I do not think there are different handling or performance specs for the 19s or 20s. I actually like the look/design of the 20s but wish they were 19s lol.


Common sense says a wheel that weighs less (reduced unsprung weight) and has more rubber on the road will in most cases will allow the car to perform better.. Would it be a noticeable difference? Unlikely..



kpiskin said:


> I cannot find any information on how much either wheel weighs. However, I do know a shorter wheel/tire combination provides a shorter gearing effect, thereby allowing it to accelerate faster than the same car with a taller wheel. And the 19s are shorter than the 20s so probably faster off the line.


I thought I made this clear but apparently not.. The 20" wheel weighs 25 pounds, and the 19" wheel weighs 27 lbs. The reason the 20" wheel weighs less is because they are made with forged aluminum. Also, the 19 and 20" wheel/tire combination has the same diameter.. they are not different. The sidewall on the 20" tire is shorter to make up for the extra inch in diameter of the wheel..

Did you even read my post?


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes I read your post. The total diameter for the 19" wheel and tire is 25.8" and the 20" wheel combo is 26.1", not a huge difference but not exactly the same size either. Yes I did read your post, but figured you were guessing.


----------



## mossback (Jul 26, 2016)

*Smaller wheel is lighter, 20" do not perform better than say 18"*

If you use you car for any type of track event, the 18" is far superior and lighter than a 20", try and find and R compound tire in 255\30 20.

You can maintain the same or very close rolling diameter by adjusting your tire size. My 2012 K04 avant is rolling 18" wheels with 255\40\ 18 tires on RE71r rubber is stupid good in the corners on those tires. If you want show, stay large if you want real performance down size the rim. Just look at DMT cars, race or track cars of all kinds. 

Smaller wheels than the tuner market wants to you believe are best. 

O.Z. Ultraleggera 9x19" wheel weight: 10.23kg
O.Z. Ultraleggera 8.5x20 wheel weight: 10.70kg

I could not find a 9" equivalent so even going down a size.

This is real weight at all 4 corners, your accelerations will be faster, cornering better and suspension a little more supple.


The 8x18 is 9.17kg that is 3.3 lbs per wheel lighter.

Different mfg have more or less heavier wheels depending forged or cast or some hybrid.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

I have been running the 255/30-20 tires on and off since Dec 2015.
The rims are doing just fine and the Pirelli tires seem to do a decent job, although I would prefer the Michelin Cup Sports that I had on Golf R.
I did switch to the 245/35-19 size for snow tires last winter as there is a warning on the Pirelli tires stating that driving on them with temps below 45 F could void the warranty.

The 20's definitely attract attention and I have had no issues with them, even in potholes in Western Mass.
Bought the option for the look and have no regrets.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Great to hear they're working well for you Woj.  They certainly are dramatic looking. I daresay you don't see the potholes we do in eastern MA. I have a wee bit of right rear rash from a summer eve pothole fall-in that I will get repaired when I soon put on my winter rims. Although as typical in an election year there's been a good deal of road maintenance still many stretches never touched.


----------



## Waltbleser (Feb 1, 2011)

I have 20s on my 2016 TTS. Yes, the tires look like rubberbands stretched around the rim. Buyer beware...they do make a winter tire for the 20s, but its $480/tire on Tire Rack. I opted for 19s w/ winter tires.


----------

